# Tres Leche Troubles



## trk (Mar 14, 2009)

I've only made this cake three times in my career. It's not a favorite of mine and I don't have a "special" recipe for it. When my boss asked me to make one this past weekend for a very special benefit for which the cake was a contribution, I said I would give it my best shot. I researched a bit online and it seemed the favorite of most bakers was a sponge versus the yellow butter (which is the one I had made in the past). It made sense to me that a sponge would work fabulously so I went with that. When I left it for her in the walk-in, it looked okey dokey to me - very moist but not wet. 

Yesterday she told me the cake was a total "failure" and that she had to toss the whole thing as it was a sodden mess. I am, of course, horrified.

Anyone have suggestions for this annoying cake?


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

I like this recipe from Mex Grocer it uses some yolks with the milks so it isn't so wet. I use pastruized yolks for safety.

Pastel de Tres Leches


----------



## leftylu78 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what kind of sponge you used but I have a fool proof recipe if you're interested. I've used it several times and it comes out perfect everytime. I can email you the recipe if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## leftylu78 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is the recipe I promised you.

Tres Leches

2 c. all purpose flour
3 tsp baking powder
6 eggs, separated
1 1/2 c sugar
2 tsp vanilla
1/2 c milk
pinch of salt

Sift flour and baking powder together. Whip yolks with vanilla and 1/4 c sugar.
Whip whites with salt until soft peak. Add the rest of the sugar to the whites until stiff. 
Fold yolk mixture into whites. Add the milk and dry ingredients alternately into the mix. Bake at 350 F. 

Soaking liquid:
1 can evaporated milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1/2 c half-half
2 Tb dark rum + 1 Tb sherry or cognac

Poke holes into the cake with a skewer as soon as it comes out of the oven. Combine all ingredients for the soaking liquid together. Pour slowly over the entire cake until completely soaked. Let cool and wrap in plastic for 24 hrs. Cut and serve with fresh whipped cream and cinnamon. Enjoy!


----------



## trk (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks so much! Will try it this weekend!


----------



## bekazu (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the recipe I use**. Because the cake starts out firmer it doesn't get quite so soggy. 

6 whole eggs
1 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1 lime zested - - or orange 

Beat the whole eggs with the sugar until you reach ribbon stage. Sift together the flour and cinnamon, sprinkle the zest over the flour. Fold the flour into the eggs in 3 steps, mixing only until just incorporated each time. Pour into a greased and lined 10" pan and bake 25 min or until golden and firm. Cool 5 minutes then soak.

1 can evap milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup heavy cream
1 tsp vanilla extract

Allow to sit until milks are soaked up, turn out and ice with whip cream.



**But seriously after 12 years in S Arizona I've found that most tres leches cake is really just mostly flavorless cake standing in puddles of milk that dissolves when you touch it with a fork. This one isn't quite as soggy as some or as flavorless and I'll actually eat a slice once in a while.


----------



## trk (Mar 14, 2009)

I will try that. The one I've been making these last few months is as finicky as my new, spazzed out kitten! Last week, I threw out two of them (the cakes, not the kittens!) before I produced one that was acceptable! That just won't do!

Your recipe has no butter?


----------



## bekazu (Sep 22, 2009)

No butter and no milk in the sponge. But I have found that by using heavy cream in the soaking syrup in place of the whole milk in most recipes you don't miss the butter in the cake.


----------



## trk (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks again. And I fully agree that this cake, at least all those I've had, is totally uninspiring. What I've done for the restaurant, is add pumpkin to the cake and to the soaking liquid. I'm trying to make it a seasonal special. It works 99% of the time but I'd be happier with a sturdier cake.


----------



## tizemi (Nov 11, 2009)

I accept with information: Tres Leches
2 c. all purpose flour
3 tsp baking powder
6 eggs, separated
1 1/2 c sugar
2 tsp vanilla
1/2 c milk
pinch of salt
Sift flour and baking powder together. Whip yolks with vanilla and 1/4 c sugar.
Whip whites with salt until soft peak. Add the rest of the sugar to the whites until stiff.
_________________________
Devis assurance auto en ligne comparatif voiture | Comparateur simulation devis assurance auto en ligne | Devis assurance auto en ligne


----------

